# Livescope Boat Pole



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I have looked online at several variations for the LiveScope Pole to mount on bow of the boat. Ive looked at Summits and few others. Anyone have one that they liked?


----------



## Ravbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

I purchased a SeaLite and love it. SeeFish Transducer Mount 2.0 Seems like the price went up since I purchased mine. I actually mounted a 6' trex on the floor of my boat and slide insert on the bottom of the mount. I can slide the unit in and out very easily if I need to.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have the summit shuttle with boat attachment. This way I can move from boat to boat using a ram mount. Haven't tried it yet tho, but the summit equipment looks to be built very well. I liked the idea of having an extendable pole with perspective view already built into the pole and can take it from ice fishing to the boat in seconds.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

My boat has all Humminbirds so, I bought the Mega live that I've been using ice fishing with a marcum lithium 18 amp. I made a short pole for Ice fishing. I have a couple old minn kota 12 volt foot controlled bow mount motors I don't use any more so, I'm using them to make a deployment pole with foot directional control for my boat. I have a 24- volt terrova on my boat so I need a separate pole for the mega live. I unscrewed everything off the bottom motor housing part and then heated up the spot where the motor housing attaches to the pole at 750 degrees with a heat gun to melt the waterproof sealant and then unscrewed the motor housing off the pole. I'm going to mount the remaining pole and deployment parts on the bow opposite the terrova so i can lower and lift it and foot direct it. On the pole I'm mounting the mega live transducer and the 360 transducer. I priced all the aftermarket deployment poles and thought they were too expensive and also prefer directing the pole hands free with my feet.


----------

